# Anyone sick in 2ww then go on to get a BFP?



## phoenixrose

I had a question for all you preggers out there. I work with kids and therefore I am always getting sick. I actually just learned yesterday that progesterone from the 2ww actually lowers your immune system, which explains a lot...this is about the time I always get sick. So my question is...who out there has gotten sick in the 2ww, especially later in the 2ww, and then went on to find out that they were in fact pregnant. I just get so worried every month about being sick and if it's affecting my ability to get pregnant. Also, if yes, how sick were you? Just a head cold? The flu? A fever that was manageable by tylenol?


----------



## bananaz

I had some kind of sickness during the 2ww. Not sure if it was the flu or what, but I felt awful and had a low-grade fever. And I'm pretty sure I took ibuprofen actually, because I had no idea I was preggo :blush:


----------



## phoenixrose

Thank you!!! That makes me feel so much better!!! I'm always afraid that it's affecting my chances. But it's nice to know it's probably not. Thanks again!


----------



## westjn85

I posted a thread almost exactly the same as yours about 5 months ago. I had been sick with a head cold/flu with a fever and got my BFP days later!! Good luck!


----------



## Girl20

phoenixrose said:


> I had a question for all you preggers out there. I work with kids and therefore I am always getting sick. I actually just learned yesterday that progesterone from the 2ww actually lowers your immune system, which explains a lot...this is about the time I always get sick. So my question is...who out there has gotten sick in the 2ww, especially later in the 2ww, and then went on to find out that they were in fact pregnant. I just get so worried every month about being sick and if it's affecting my ability to get pregnant. Also, if yes, how sick were you? Just a head cold? The flu? A fever that was manageable by tylenol?

Yip about a week and a couple of days into my 2ww I had a stiffy nose and kept sneezing the whooooole time, ju:happydance:st got my BFP yesterday


----------



## phoenixrose

westjn85 said:


> I posted a thread almost exactly the same as yours about 5 months ago. I had been sick with a head cold/flu with a fever and got my BFP days later!! Good luck!




Girl20 said:


> Yip about a week and a couple of days into my 2ww I had a stiffy nose and kept sneezing the whooooole time, ju:happydance:st got my BFP yesterday

Thank you ladies! Yeah I feel like I have a cross between a cold and the flu. Slight fever if not on Tylenol, really stuffy nose, weak, amd funny enough Girl20, I've been sneezing like crazy since Monday. Thanks again, I can definitely relax about the whole 'sick' thing now.


----------



## Celesse

Nausea, vomiting & diarrhoea. Really icky bug both me and OH had from 1-3dpo. BFP 10dpo.


----------



## citymouse

I had a horrid sinus infection and some mystery illness that looked like strep (but wasn't, according to the doctor) during the week around my ovulation, and then I had an ear infection when I got my bfp. 

I did stay away from OTC medicine, which only made the whole process more miserable (and kind of hilarious). Finally it got so bad that I went to a clinic and got (pregnancy safe) meds. 

I felt like I had really earned my bfp with all that suffering. :rofl:


----------



## babymaug

i had a pretty bad head cold.... lasted about two weeks I took one dose of sinus meds... in the back of my head i kinda thought i was pregnant but really wasn't sure yet....


----------



## socitycourty

I had a horrible cold around ovulation time.....refused to use any meds and figured I was out that month. still DTD every day anyway and got a bfp!


----------



## cmarie33

I'm glad I found this thread. I'm 3dpo and feel so ill at the moment, like I could actually be sick. Im also extremely tired and yesterday and this morning has af like cramps xx


----------



## Beccaboop

I've had a bad cough and sore throat all this week and I got a faint positive today! I also got 2 negatives so I'm going to test again in a couple of days but as I've been told on this forum today a positive is a positive so yeah if it's true that your more likely to get sick in your tww then I must be proof of that!!

Good luck I hope you get your positive soon xxx


----------



## Sovereign

I had a stomach bug with the runs for four days, then foiund out I was pg x


----------



## Webbykinskt

At 7dpo I had an awful cold + sore throat. So poorly for a week then got my bfp at 14dpo. Good luck x


----------



## c1403

Hi 

I had a cold and was also physically sick in myTWW (got my BFP yesterday)


----------



## phoenixrose

c1403 said:


> Hi
> 
> I had a cold and was also physically sick in myTWW (got my BFP yesterday)

Congrats! How long did you try for?


----------



## JaniceT

I had fever and a cold during my IVF embryo transfer and early part of 2WW. Doc said it is not a problem. I'm now pregnant with twins.


----------



## phoenixrose

JaniceT said:


> I had fever and a cold during my IVF embryo transfer and early part of 2WW. Doc said it is not a problem. I'm now pregnant with twins.

Congrats! Thank you! I'm definitely going to stop being so paranoid and relax about getting sick based on everything that's been said in here.


----------



## c1403

Yes

I had a brief cold (stuffy nose/sore throat) in the first week
2 days before my BFP i was actually sick (vomiting)

xx


----------

